# Shannon bug tamer suit?



## Al33 (Feb 11, 2008)

Any feedback for me on this item? I have to do something because the mosquitoes kill me, even with a Therma cell. I want it mostly for hunting the swamps and am on the move for hogs so the Thermacell doesn't do it under these circumstances. I'm concerned it may be too hot wearing one.


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 12, 2008)

*Al,*

I have the leafy one..I love it,it's not hot at all.The air goes through the mesh just fine.A camo t'shirt under it and you're fine.

The only drawback for me is that the leaves on it "wilted"and it doesn't look as bushy as it did new..


----------



## bristol_bound (Feb 12, 2008)

I have an older model "non-leafy" type (top only). It has held up well, and as matthewsman stated air flows right through it. I wear Under Armour Hot Gear T-shirt under and it works fine for me.


----------



## gcaskew (May 5, 2008)

*Bug Tamer*

I have to say, I bought one and sat ont time on stand for an afternoon hunt and took it back to Basspro. Little suckers drilled me but good. I use a thermocell but like you said if you are on the move a thermacell will not cut it. 

I'd say get one, sit in the backyard for an hour and see if it keeps the skeeters off for you. I didn't like mine but alot of folks do.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2008)

Don't try to walk through a briar bed with one on! I've destroyed two bugsuits as they seem to hang on everything.


----------



## llanier44 (Oct 8, 2008)

I've got a new one I'd like to sell.  Never tried it out, as the ThermaCell came out and works fine for me.  I think I ordered a Medium (which is still pretty big).


----------



## cmghunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Get one a size bigger then you normally wear.If it rest against your skin the mosquitos will eat you alive in it.


----------

